# Any Bersa Owners?



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Are there any Bersa owners out there? Looking for a pistol in the 200-250 range and thought this might be a nice addition. Primarily would be a ladies gun for defense and fun. Seems like a nice piece. Lightweight and smaller frame for smaller hands. Just lookin' for now.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad & bro in law have them (.380) & they really like them.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Bersa .380 auto became extremely popular when they instated the CCW law. My local gunstores can hardly keep them on the shelf. They sell from $199-$225. Nice little gun.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I bought the Bersa 380 about a year ago and can't believe how good it is. I've run quite a few rounds threw it and only have one complaint. The grips work loose after about 100 rounds. I'm gonna put a little lock tight on the screws which should take care of that. I've been told to use the green which does not harden. Any thoughts on that color. I know we have three colors at the shop but I'm not sure of the different uses. I know red is the maximum sealant. I bought the Bersa for the CCW. Tokk the class and used the 380 on the 50ft targets with great sucess. It really holds a nice pattern at that distance once you get used to the gun.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Short Reviews 

Good Review 

Hope this helps, and it should cover any general problems that may be common to the Bersa.
Rob


----------

